# Farscape resin Talyn kit



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Farscape resin Talyn kit...anyone know anything about this? I know one exists. My son-in-law says I'd be "the best father-in-law ever" if I could find one for him.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Howling Wolf did an awesome resin kit back in 2003/2004, and one showed up at Wonderfest in '04:

http://www.starshipmodeler.info/wfest2k4/vh_mod_0207.JPG

Erin Dasphule did a nice build-up:
http://www.starshipmodeler.org/gallery7/el_talon.htm

I have this kit, and it's very nice. I'll get measurements made on Monday and post them.

Last I heard, all of Howling Wolf products had been picked up by BadAzz, and are on a re-release schedule, but there is no listed details. I'd send an e-mail to JT and ask.
http://www.jt-graphics.com/MK_HW.html


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Just measured my copy of the kit and the dimensions are:

L: 16 inches
W: 6.5 inches
H: 2.5 inches with no cannon - 3 inches with cannon deployed.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's a fella over at SSM making one, in scale with the previously-released Moya. The same guy who did the 1/144 scale Firefly.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Based on his Serenity* the Talon's going to be awesome!

*I was offered one of the early prototypes at Wonderfest last year, but couldn't make the meeting to pick it up. Arrggh!


----------

